# Making deposit to intercam account by using your free online bill pay/Transf service?



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

Someone on another expat thread wrote that he was doing deposits from his USA bank account free bill pay/Transfers online service to his Intercam account.
Now I saw my BBVA Compass bill payment/Transfer service and indeed you can do a money transfer from your bank account to another account (you may have) at a different bank in the USA!
Now I would imagine that you could do a money transfer from your account to an intercam account (in USA) which then shows up in your Mexican Intercam account!

Now I don't have an Intercam account yet but you could transfer an amount for your daily/weekly needs as probably a large amount would be questioned.
Perhaps someone could try this method?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

alvaradojg said:


> Someone on another expat thread wrote that he was doing deposits from his USA bank account free bill pay/Transfers online service to his Intercam account.
> Now I saw my BBVA Compass bill payment/Transfer service and indeed you can do a money transfer from your bank account to another account (you may have) at a different bank in the USA!
> Now I would imagine that you could do a money transfer from your account to an intercam account (in USA) which then shows up in your Mexican Intercam account!
> 
> ...


BBVA Compass recently enabled an international transfer link to other banks on their online banking website. I have not tried it yet but soon will. I tried addding myself as a payee on the bill pay part but wasn't successful. XOOM is a lot cheaper but has limits to the amount that you can transfer


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John*



Zorro2017 said:


> BBVA Compass recently enabled an international transfer link to other banks on their online banking website. I have not tried it yet but soon will. I tried addding myself as a payee on the bill pay part but wasn't successful. XOOM is a lot cheaper but has limits to the amount that you can transfer


Please keep us informed.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John*

Yes, I see the advertisement!

https://vimeo.com/95199711


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John*

I guess for BBVA Compass its new and exciting but I was doing this 20 some years ago in Wells Fargo. I sent my wife's mother money like this regularly to a Bancomer account
You can register your Mexican bank account and send money to yourself but you have to register the destinations at the Compass bank initially. You can have up to 5 persons/bank(s) for international money transfers.
I was dissatisfied with Wells Fargo long ago and left it.
Nevertheless this is a way to transfer money to yourself online from anywhere!


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I am not sure if using bill pay to get money to Intercam Banco will work. In order for the money to be credited to my Intercam account I have to do two things: 1) send the money directly to the Intercam account at one of the U.S. banks where they have an account by using the bank routing number and account number, and 2) add an FFC (For Further Credit) memo to the transfer. I do not have a way to do either of those things when I set up a payee in the bill pay section of my online banking. 

In fact, there are free means of transferring money other than using bill pay but even those do not work because of the need to add the FFC memo. And, without the FFC, there is no way for Intercam to know which Mexican account the money is intended for.

But, I do not use this method for regular monthly expenses. I only use it when I need to transfer significant sums for a major purchase. For normal expenses I use my U.S. debit card; either directly at point of purchase or to get cash from an ATM.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

There are many online currency exchange houses you can sign up with that enable you to EFT funds from your NOB bank to your Mexican bank. xetrade, western union, transferwise, xoom, etc. You are essentially trading US or Canadian $ for Mx pesos and having it deposited to your Mexican bank. I deal with xetrade. All you need is the 18 digit clave number which contains all the info- your acct. number, bank and bank banch, routing, etc, is all in the Clave#.


----------

